# Gold flakes in soap?



## racmar0208 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi! I'm new here and am excited to read up on everything. I'm going to be making my first soaps for Christmas presents this year. I've been an essential oil advocate for about year and am excited to use them in soaps. 

For Christmas, I want to make "Gold, Frankincense, and Myrrh" soaps. (Original, I know :think 

My question is, what would be the best way to incorporate the gold? I was thinking of getting the edible gold flakes that you can use on cakes and in drinks, but then I started thinking maybe edible gold colored glitter would be the best way to go. Any suggestions?? 

Thanks!


----------



## Susie (Nov 2, 2016)

I would use something intended for using in soap like this:

https://nurturesoap.com/collections...cts/gold-cosmetic-glitter?variant=20033255558


----------



## powderpink (Nov 2, 2016)

Aside from the glitter, you could also maybe use gold coloured mica to make lines throughout the soap.

if you are going to use edible goldflakes, I'd first do a small batch to see if the flakes can stand up to the lye.

edit: d'oh!

didnt see this was the melt and pour forum >__<
forget the lye stuff I said


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 2, 2016)

You've not left yourself a lot of time - if the first batch isn't great then there is no time to make more, and giving a sub-par soap might mean that those who receive them may not want any more hand made soap in the future!

To make it easier, I would keep it simple. Hand made soap is in itself a lovely gift - practical and hand made - so it doesn't need the extra Christmas touches which will make your first batch far more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## Susie (Nov 2, 2016)

Craig makes a good point.  Less fancy for a first batch is usually the best idea.  There is simply more to go wrong when you are trying to get the basic mechanics down.  Soap takes 4-6 weeks to cure, which puts you right up against Christmas, and no time to test in time to make more than one batch.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 2, 2016)

I have to agree with the others  Keep it simple.  If you try to get too fancy/complicated you area likely to have problems. You don't have much time to get it done and allow for a proper cure.  Length of cure will also depend greatly on your recipe you plan to use.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 2, 2016)

This is in the M&P forum, so I'm assuming that is what they are doing. 

There is plenty of time for melt and pour, but if you are planning on making cold process soap, I agree with the others. Just do plain white soap with a gold mica in oil swirl on top. 

As to adding gold flakes to the melt and pour base, I don't know how it would work. If it dissolves easily, it might not hold up.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 2, 2016)

I agree with the gold mica. A dusting on top is lovely. If you use glitter, it would be harsh and unpleasant on the skin. Another option might be calendula petals - they are bright yellow and gentle, not harsh or scratchy.

Are you thinking about clear or about opaque MP?


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 2, 2016)

dibbles said:


> This is in the M&P forum, so I'm assuming that is what they are doing.
> 
> There is plenty of time for melt and pour, but if you are planning on making cold process soap, I agree with the others. Just do plain white soap with a gold mica in oil swirl on top.
> 
> As to adding gold flakes to the melt and pour base, I don't know how it would work. If it dissolves easily, it might not hold up.


 
Well duh on my part. Sorry about that.  Missed that detail.  Plenty of time to work with MP.  I would try a gold mica swirl in MP perhaps.   I'm not good with MP though so I could be wrong.


----------



## Susie (Nov 2, 2016)

My apologies!  I see things in the "Newest Threads" feed, and forget to check where it is at.


----------



## racmar0208 (Nov 2, 2016)

Thank you to everyone for the replies! This is really helpful. Yes, I'm doing Melt and Pour so I will have lots of time to test. I'm planning on mixing a Shea MP with Honey MP so I'm expecting it to be a sort of pale yellow opaque color. I had no idea that they made glitter just for soap, with all my searches on amazon I was only coming up with edible. Good to know. I will also look into the micah. I think it should be relatively easy.. planning to mix the 2 MPs, add the essential oils and some vanilla fragrance, and then the gold in some capacity. Keep the suggestions coming if you have them!


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 2, 2016)

You have a vanilla fragrance oil? Suitable for soap?

Many vanilla fragrances discolor even melt and pour soap brown - but with the gold mica sprinkled on top, that will still be very suitable. Maybe test a small batch first and see how you like before committing to the vanilla.

Our Michael's carries a skin safe gold glitter, maybe yours does too (If you don't have time for waiting for a Nurture order to arrive). However, Nurture is a top notch company with the best quality!

Enjoy the process - you sound so excited!


----------



## racmar0208 (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm very excited!! Lol. 

The Vanilla is actually an essential oil from Scential Health. I'm a doTERRA advocate, but we don't carry vanilla and I don't want to use a synthetic oil so I found this on Amazon. I'm not sure how it will turn out, but it's not expensive so I'm gonna give it a shot. 

I will definitely check out Michaels, thanks!


----------



## racmar0208 (Nov 3, 2016)

Ok, I've ordered the gold glitter from Nurture Soap. Can anyone who has used this type of thing before give me insight on how it will break down with the soap? 

Curiosity struck me after ordering, and I'm wondering if it will stick to people when they use the soap, or if it will wash down the drain cleanly. 

Thanks! (newbie and full of "probably" silly questions)


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 5, 2016)

Curious on that myself....my micas wash off cleanly but they are not glitter! Regardless of other answers, please post your experiences so we have a wider base to draw from. Good luck!


----------



## lisamaliga (Nov 7, 2016)

I've used real 24K edible gold flakes. It's very nice & elegant. Here's a photo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I recommend this only if you really want to impress someone!
Hope this helps!


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 7, 2016)

racmar0208 said:


> I'm very excited!! Lol.
> 
> The Vanilla is actually an essential oil from Scential Health. I'm a doTERRA advocate, but we don't carry vanilla and I don't want to use a synthetic oil so I found this on Amazon. I'm not sure how it will turn out, but it's not expensive so I'm gonna give it a shot.
> 
> I will definitely check out Michaels, thanks!



Might want to read the reviews for the vanilla 'essential oil' you ordered and also check out this link  http://www.lgbotanicals.com/Vanilla-Pure-Essential-Oil--No-Such-Thing_b_27.html#.Vvc9F-IrJD8


----------



## Soapliy (Dec 7, 2016)

We use REAL 24K Gold leaf in our Soaps, works and looks fantastic when using clear soap base and give it a very high perceived value since it is real 24K Gold


----------



## shoresoap (Dec 22, 2016)

I've learned to love mica and highly recommend Mad Oils for micas and FOs. They have a variety of gold micas.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 20, 2017)

Probably my comment is too old now, but the best I have found is 24k gold mica from natures garden.  

 Don't put anything sugar in your soaps!  Or anything sugar base, not only it can change the color of your soap overtime, but it will attract ants!


----------

